# AlgaeFix



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, it would harm shrimp.


----------



## jimmah (Feb 16, 2010)

what excatly does it do to them


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Copper is toxic to shrimp. If you use corbon in your filter alot of it came be removed. I have shrimp in a tank that has had copper treatments in the past so its not impossible. I would try the carbon first. Then get a few "test" shrimp before investing in a possible colony.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

msnikkistar said:


> Yes, it would harm shrimp.


Even though he hasn't used it for 6 months? I would think with regular water changes it would be well out of the tank.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I believe prime detoxifies metals as well. But it's pro ably all settled to the bottom of your tank, so I don't know... You could always buy a few ghost shrimp and see how they fare.


----------



## jimmah (Feb 16, 2010)

I've got a few coming this week. I do at least 50% W.C. a week, I was thinking it might still be in the substrate or silcone


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

I have used this product a couple of time. Initially , did it without shrimps in it and works very effective. Unknowingly, there were some shrimps left behind on the tank. The yellow shrimps and the wild types had survived the treatment. Fish too are ok . But it would be at your own risk if you use them . I would never use them with sensitive shrimps like CRS CBS or blue tigers just to be in the safe side.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

DarkCobra said:


> Even though he hasn't used it for 6 months? I would think with regular water changes it would be well out of the tank.



_*Product description on AlgaeFix itself:*_
*Freshwater AlgaeFix*
*Recommended Dosage:*
NOTE: Directions are specific to the individual package size and dispenser design. Follow the directions on the package. 
*Active ingredients:*
Poly Oxyethylene, Ethyl ENR, Ethylene Dichloride. 
*Purpose and Benefits:*
AlgaeFix is a liquid algae-control product for use in ornamental fishponds, water gardens, fountains, and freshwater aquariums. AlgaeFix is specially formulated for use in ponds and aquariums containing live plants and fish. AlgaeFix controls many types of algae, including "green water" blooms and filamentous algae. AlgaeFix is colorless and non-corrosive. 
*NOTE:* Do NOT use AlgaeFix with crustaceans, including crabs, shrimp, freshwater shrimp and freshwater lobsters. 


This product will kill the shrimp not matter how long he hasn't used it. It will kill shrimp even in small dosages in less then 24 hours. The active ingredients for this product is typically lethal to them.

As for any water treatments items outside of conditioner, I would read the ENTIRE bottom for cautions. Personally, I do not like to use any type of chemical treatment outside of conditioner. I would rather fix the underlying issue, and it is usually 1) too much light or 2) not enough co2.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Good thing it isn't illegal to them 

Lol yea don't try it. Bad idea.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

F22 said:


> Good thing it isn't illegal to them
> 
> Lol yea don't try it. Bad idea.


I edited that!!!! lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol I made fun of your legal instead of lethal post, but you ninja-ed it away! Hahahaha


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

HA I win! lol


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

msnikkistar said:


> This product will kill the shrimp not matter how long he hasn't used it.


I find it hard to believe this product will _permanently_ poison a tank against shrimp. On what are you basing this statement?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

It won't permanently poison a tank. What I am saying is, don't use it now if you have shrimp.


----------



## jimmah (Feb 16, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> _*Product description on AlgaeFix itself:*_
> *Freshwater AlgaeFix*
> *Recommended Dosage:*
> NOTE: Directions are specific to the individual package size and dispenser design. Follow the directions on the package.
> ...


 
I'm well aware not to use products that are harmful to inverts. I was asking about the use of the product in the past not present. I was looking for some personal experiences but either way I'll let ya'll know what happens


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

try double or triple dosing with seachem prime, and doing a good substrate vacuum with the prime in the tank, that should work better than just doing nothing


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i agree with overdosing prime. its cheap and it only takes a little to dose it properly. so you could overdose for just a few cents


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

jimmah said:


> I'm well aware not to use products that are harmful to inverts. I was asking about the use of the product in the past not present. I was looking for some personal experiences but either way I'll let ya'll know what happens



Sorry, I meant don't use it now. lolol

That's what I get for not reading the WHOLE thread


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Why not just run chemipure and cuprisorb????


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

F22 said:


> Why not just run chemipure and cuprisorb????


If it were just in his water column, that would be fine... I think it's safe to say that with weekly 50% WC's, the copper wouldn't be in his water column anymore... I think what he'd have to worry about is residue that has settled on his plants, decorations, and into his substrate. This is, of course, assuming that copper is toxic to invertebrates.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't think it is the copper that would "do" in any shrimp, even if he had some residue or the chemicals itself. Personally, I think any of the chemical compounds that might have been left behind that could harm the shrimp, has broken down and isn't even in his tank anymore. I don't think he has anything to worry about, as long as he doesn't use it again.

Then again, I have no idea if that isn't true, as I am not the expert on chemical compounds and how they break down. So I hope nothing happens.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Guys, bringing up issues from a closed thread is not a wise move. Actually, it's against the forum policy. These comments will be deleted immediately.

OP, I have a personal experience to share with you. I used algaefix on some moss in my quarantine tank. Months later, even pond snails die immediately when added to this tank. I am wondering if some of the product seeped into the turface or silicone and is being constantly leaked back into the water. I've changed the water many times over, and yet snails die within a few hours of being added to the tank.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

sewingalot said:


> OP, I have a personal experience to share with you. I used algaefix on some moss in my quarantine tank. Months later, even pond snails die immediately when added to this tank. I am wondering if some of the product seeped into the turface or silicone and is being constantly leaked back into the water. I've changed the water many times over, and yet snails die within a few hours of being added to the tank.


That's rather alarming. Perhaps you should add that experience to the clado/moss thread too.

I would suspect the Turface due to its high CEC, more than the silicone. About how many doses have you put in the QT over time?

I also looked up the ingredients. There's no copper or heavy metals. One is ingredient is relatively harmless; another can evaporate into the air, and breaks down when there's water and iron present. The big bad one is probably poly oxyethylene dimethyliminio ethylene dichloride (say that three times fast), and the only removal mechanism I could find applicable to aquariums is binding with humic acid. So peat moss might detoxify your QT.


----------



## jimmah (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you for your experience, that was the type of info that I was looking for


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

@sewingalot, did you try to use anything other than water changes? I used it for the same reason and carbon removed it fine and i have LOTS of snails and my shrimp are fine.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

A better method of horticulture of aquatic plants is to focus on plants, then you do not need band aids or crutches like algae fix, snake oils or cure alls in a pill.

Focus on growing plants and learning how to get the right light, the right ferts and the right CO2. If you feel you need stuff like this, then you need to work and learn a lot more about those big three things.

Then shrimp, fish etc are not as risk and you get out of that chemical cure all, algicide/pesticide, post clean up mess.

I'm certain algae killing was not the initial goal when you started the hobby, it was growing nice looking plants, so focus there.

This is a much simpler solutionroud:

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

plantbrain said:


> Then shrimp, fish etc are not as risk and you get out of that chemical cure all, algicide/pesticide, post clean up mess.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Tell that to the maintenance guys that decided to come into my apartment and spray pesticides without notifying us yesterday afternoon. I've lost 5 BTOE's already, and one was almost ready to have babies. Couldn't figure out what the heck was killing them, until they called me this morning to tell me they came in to do it.

Needless to say, I am THOROUGHLY irritated and am initiating a complete water change right now. The post clean up mess sucks.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Not to mention the associate stress and other issues.
Good luck with that, the ant spray does not kill algae though, unlike copper which kills both.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

chad320 said:


> @sewingalot, did you try to use anything other than water changes? I used it for the same reason and carbon removed it fine and i have LOTS of snails and my shrimp are fine.


I don't use carbon anymore. I used purigen for a while, but it didn't seem to help. I am suspecting it's the Turface like darkcobra suggested that's latched onto the algaefix.


----------



## DevonCloud (May 9, 2010)

I've used that product in the past. Say within the last year. It was part of my algae killing regimen when my tank was getting out of control. I started over after I lost my stock to a CO2 dump by doing a 75% water change, cranking the CO2 up, and dosing all my plants with H202. In any event, I now have about 20-25 RCS in there and they are all perfectly healthy. So long story short, it doesn't appear to have any long lasting effects on the tank. At least with regular water changes.


----------



## fishnovice (Nov 25, 2009)

Ooops. Should have read the entire thread- my original comment wasn't really helpful.


----------

